# Gonna start squat/punk house OC/LA



## ThatSpickDude (Feb 18, 2013)

Im working on trying to find a spot and get a thing going here. Around Orange County,Ca. If there are any travelers,punks,crusties or anyone interested or would like to help out then get at me. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 18, 2013)

once you find a place,don't give out the address on here,meet the ones who want to help,miles away from the house !


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 18, 2013)

no shit dude, no offense but advertising this sort of thing (even on this website) is plain dangerous to yer house and anything future that may go on there. listen to yer lord of the rings...keep it secret, keep it safe.


----------



## ed rather (Apr 21, 2013)

dont be paranoid though. whats your long term goal?


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 22, 2013)

ed rather said:


> dont be paranoid though. whats your long term goal?


Are you Paul ?


----------



## ed rather (Apr 22, 2013)

Byron,
nope, i do know a couple Pauls, though. I know a ftcoapaul, but that's on flickr, not here


----------



## dylann (May 30, 2013)

[email protected]
message me and we'll go from there. Ive been thinking about this as well. 
I know a bit about it but need some peepls on the project as well. 
look forward to hearing from ya


----------

